# Paint it all, just shy of the cuticle, or in a box?



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok - I've mentioned before that I am a newbie to natural nails... its been ages, well may be a decade, plus some years since I've painted my natural nails.  Recent financial cut backs have kept the acrylics off and my visits to the salon down to zero.  These past few months I've slowly bought nail polishes and building my stash.  I've also been following my old teenage ways of painting my nails and pushing the cuticles back.

I've noticed in the nail swatches that are posted that most girls paint their nails just shy of the cuticle and almost in a perfect square.. as if there was tape going across the bed of the nails.

Then there's Temptalia, who has a pattern of nail polish all her own.

See here:









So, where do you fall?  Do you paint to the cuticles, do you tape off, what is the proper way to paint your nails??  Does it matter?  Do you still cut off your cuticles, push them back??  Will your beds get damaged?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't (or try to not) paint up to my cuticles.  If you can get a clean line painted without touching, your nails can grow out and look much better.  Also, if you switch polishes often (and I do), the cuticle wont get stained with other colors.  I don't tape them off but maybe I'll try it!

As far as cuticles go, yes I nip them.  I have Butter London Melt Away cuticle treatment and it's amazing!  It really does "eliminate the need to nip" as it claims, but I have a habit of biting the sides of my fingers, so I try to cut that skin away.  I have heard that nipping cuticles can cause infection, but I've been alright so far.  I limit the actual cuticle nipping to the excess the Melt Away leaves behind.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't do a thing with my cuticles because I'm one of those prone to hangnails and infection. I do try to at least keep them neat looking. I have a hard time painting neatly still - I really like the idea of taping off but that seems so time consuming!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

The "proper" way - as in the way taught in cosmetology school - is to go up to the cuticle and if you get polish on the cuticle to remove it with polish remover. I go up to the cuticle but not touching it to avoid an extra step.





I did put the word proper in quote marks because to be honest there is no wrong way so long as the final results is a clean polished look that's not bumpy or lumpy.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL! I should have know Zadi that you would have a power point presentation on the proper application of nail polish! LOL!

On a more serious note - thanks for the tips ladies... I was just really curious because of all the swatches I've been seeing lately that seem to avoid the cuticle area completely.  I was wondering if there was something I missed in those long years of the acrylic lifestyle. LOL!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 30, 2011)

I do my own acrylics at home (only every now and then, generally I have natural nails), and I'm soooo tempted to cut off the natural ones and do the acrylics, but I know my natural nails are going to be so hideous after.  They just wont grow out long fast enough!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have the patience to do my own acrylics (funny because I can stand infront of mirror for hours to apply makeup




 ??)... that plus my left to right hand work is hidious.  I cant draw a straight line with my left hand to save my life! LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do my own acrylics at home (only every now and then, generally I have natural nails), and I'm soooo tempted to cut off the natural ones and do the acrylics, but I know my natural nails are going to be so hideous after.  They just wont grow out long fast enough!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! I should have know Zadi that you would have a power point presentation on the proper application of nail polish! LOL!
> 
> On a more serious note - thanks for the tips ladies... I was just really curious because of all the swatches I've been seeing lately that seem to avoid the cuticle area completely.  I was wondering if there was something I missed in those long years of the acrylic lifestyle. LOL!


LOL Actually it's a scan from the Malady Standard Textbook of Cosmetology. lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 30, 2011)

I had acrylics on for about 4yrs and just had them "taken" off about 3-4months ago.  I am thinking about purchasing a home kit for acrylic, just so i can put on a thin layer over the top to keep them from breaking.  They are naturally paper thin, but grow real fast.  So, I too have been slowly purchasing polishes over the past few months and really have gotten into the holographics and shatters/crackles, and a few others. i went to cvs last week and got a 10pk of nail polishes for $9.99! it has red, white, black, light blue, yellow, eggplant purple, light pink (for french's), bright pink, concrete gray, and a coral color.  I can't believe the great deal! I've never heard of the brand, but they told me that if I don't like the polish, I can bring it back.  The brand is Shades of the Seasons.  So we will give it a go! I paint all the way back to the cuticle, if I get it onto the cuticle, I wipe it off, if handy. I also paint completely to the sides, again, cleaning off what I can, if needed.  I haven't painted my nails in so long, that I've been practicing with clear coats! lol  My bday is on the 3rd of July (Sunday), so I want to paint each nail with a swipe of red, white and blue, with silver shatter over the top.  I think it will turn out awesome!  I'm really excited!  So the paint job will be really forgiving due to the shatter.  I'm definitely liking that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 30, 2011)

My mom never painted the sides of the nail, and always left a gap on both sides...it always bugged me (you missed a spot!!!) so I just paint the entire nail.  In the same token I push back my cuticles first then paint all the way down too, but I think that's more out of habit.

I read recently that it's bad to cut your cuticles, and you should use a product that'll more dissolve them than cutting them.  I haven't really looked into which products work better than others though.  I'll probably try to look into one, one of these days.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 30, 2011)

I just picked up Sally Hansen's cuticle remover.  It looks like a blue gel that you paint on with a brush.  Should be interesting.  I haven't read the back of the box for the directions yet, but I will get to it when I get to it.  LOL  I really want my nails to look nice for my bday on Sunday, but I'm not thinking that the cuticles are a huge deal.  I'm thinking that the paint alone will be enough!  I did also pick up some new orange sticks, so either way, I can push them back and either trim or not trim, or use the cuticle remover.  When I trim, I only trim on the sides of my nails where I would normally bite at it.  I couldn't bite the skin on the sides of my nails when I had acrylics on and I just took them off after 5 years of them, so I'm out of the habit of biting the sides of my nail skin.  Hubby had a point, it doesn't look very nice when the sides of your nails have been nawed on! lol


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 2, 2011)

I've always noticed how Christine at Temptalia paints her nails, it always struck me as so unusual! I just paint the whole nail. I think I must have naturally healthy cuticles or something, because I always paint the whole nail and I rarely use cuticle oil (but I do use a lot of hand lotion) and my cuticles always look fine! I'm guessing the obsessive hand lotion-ing is the magic ingredient here!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always noticed how Christine at Temptalia paints her nails, it always struck me as so unusual! I just paint the whole nail. I think I must have naturally healthy cuticles or something, because I always paint the whole nail and I rarely use cuticle oil (but I do use a lot of hand lotion) and my cuticles always look fine! I'm guessing the obsessive hand lotion-ing is the magic ingredient here!


LOL Cuticles are VERY prone to drying out because it's among the thinnest skin on your body next to your eyelids.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny, I've been painting my nails like the picture from Temptalia since I was about 12 years old, although I have gotten a lot better at it since then  Close to the cuticle, but never touching. I always leave that little gap beteen. My nails have always grown like crazy since I was a kid, so I learned early. Even now at 43, I have to cut them back on a regular basis. Just did it again Thursday night after my US haul, then painted them with my new polishes the next day.

FYI &gt;&gt;  LA Colors polish ROCKS. Got it at the Dollar store over there and am shocked at how pigmented it is. 1 coat, no streaks, beautiful colors, for the love of god! Best ever!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I use a cuticle remover to get rid of the dry parts and put nail polish up to the cuticle line.  When I see a gap, I think the nail has grown and they hadn't had a chance to re-apply.


----------



## kayjay (Jul 5, 2011)

I try my best to go just shy of the cuticle. I always feels like it looks weird if I take off too much during clean up...like its an old mani that I've been wearing for over a week. I don't do anything to my cuticles other than keeping them moisturized.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

How does this work?  Do you have to rub it in and wash it off before you paint your nails??  Does it work like a primer?



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... I have Butter London Melt Away cuticle treatment and it's amazing!  It really does "eliminate the need to nip" as it claims, but I have a habit of biting the sides of my fingers, so I try to cut that skin away...


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So weird cause like I said, neeever seen my cuticles get dry. I actually just had to Google it to see what it looks like. I think besides moisturizing my hands a lot, I might have a habit of pushing my cuticles back with my fingernails a lot, so that could be why they don't get all dry and scraggly and overgrown. It's just never been an issue for me though.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 5, 2011)

It's basically a lotion type thing that makes your cuticles really soft and they're super easy to push back and wipe off.  I didn't believe it at first when it says you don't need to nip them at all, but you really don't!  It's $20 and can be found at Ulta.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just rub it in before I paint.  I suppose washing it off would be a better idea, but it doesn't screw up the polish if you don't.







> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does this work?  Do you have to rub it in and wash it off before you paint your nails??  Does it work like a primer?


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 6, 2011)

I go back after my mani with an angled brush dipped in acetone. This helps to cleans off my cuticles and I can shape my polish. Just make sure to use cuticle cream afterwards!


----------



## CLKR97 (Jul 9, 2011)

Daily I use T.I.P.S. cuticle &amp; nail oil, you can find it on QVC. When I do my mani I use Sally Hansens Cuticle Remover ( its a blue gel) and IMO I think it works great, seams to melt them away. I never push them back though, the oil keeps them soft and naturally pushed back. I paint the entire nail trying not to get any on the cuticle, if I do I try to clean with a cuticle pusher. If I missed anything the next day I use the nail brush in the shower and everything comes right off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't stand the way Temptalia does her polish swatches, it looks like she doesn't care enough to take the time to polish the whole nail. No offense to her!

I polish the entire nail, if I get some on the cuticle, I clean it up afterwards.


----------



## AreYouSerious (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't stand the way Temptalia does her polish swatches, it looks like she doesn't care enough to take the time to polish the whole nail. No offense to her!
> 
> I polish the entire nail, if I get some on the cuticle, I clean it up afterwards.



She's actually commented about it before.  I believe she said she doesn't paint the whole nail because when she's doing swatches she's doing manyyyy at a time, so it's just easier on her cuticles and easier to take off and do the next color.  She tests so many different products and provides such in depth information on so many different types of products that I don't blame her!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 12, 2011)

i should start painting my nails!




it's been awhile. haha


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AreYouSerious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never thought of that, but that does make sense - taking nail polish off the edges of the nail bed and cuticles is a PAIN!


----------

